# 90's movies???



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2012)

There is a 90's music and tv thread so i thought maybe a 90's movie thread?

Timcop?
Titanic?
Cliffhanger?

Anyone?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 8, 2012)

LOL come on no one? there were alot of great 90's movies!


----------



## S13Drifter (May 9, 2012)

Kindergarten cop!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 9, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> Kindergarten cop!



YES! loved that movie! watched the heck out of it as a kid. I still own the VHS!


----------



## MissAshley (May 9, 2012)

Poison Ivy


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2012)

I used to have a black box meaning I'd get the pay per view and porn channels for free back in the day. Which means from 94 to 98 (the box broke in 99 I think) I got to see every movie that came out on ppv before they hit the video stores.

Off the top of my head I saw these movies over and over and over again:

Desperado
Congo
From Dusk Till Dawn
Village of The Damned
Candyman 2: Farewell To The Flesh
Now and Then
While You Were Sleeping
To Die For
Assassins
The Usual Suspects
Jade
The Devil's Advocate
Twister
Mortal Kombat
Escape From LA
The Crow: City of Angels
Street Fighter
Adams Family Values
Bad Boys
Tales From The Crypt: Demon Knight
Tales From The Crrypt: Bordello of Blood


and that's just off the top of my head. There were countless other great stuff in the 90's that will take me all night just to name.


----------



## Jess87 (May 10, 2012)

Henry Fool
Ed Wood
Legend of the Drunken Master
The City of Lost Children
Buffalo '66
Dark City
Box of Moonlight
The Big Lebowski
Army of Darkness
Robin Hood: Men in Tights


Then there are the brilliant Steven Segal movies. They are the worst. I've seen them way too many times.


----------



## Melian (May 13, 2012)

Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Jacob's Ladder
Event Horizon
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Natural Born Killers
Jurassic Park 
Silence of the Lambs
Beavis and Butt-Head Do America
T2: Judgment Day
Alien 3 (I LIKED THIS ONE! Haha)
Lost Highway
Kids in the Hall: Brain Candy
South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
Demolition Man
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas
Dazed and Confused
Clerks

Those were the days *sits in rocking chair*


----------



## KHayes666 (May 14, 2012)

Caught an episode of WCW Saturday Night from February 2, 1994 and during the commercials there was a trailer for the movie The Getaway starring Alec Baldwin, Michael Madsen, James Woods and Kim Bassinger.

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## 1300 Class (May 14, 2012)

The Matrix (the film by itself and _not_ as part of a trilogy).
The Big Lebowski 
L.A. Confidential
Fight Club
Groundhog Day
Heat
Babe
Three Kings
Leon: The Professional
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## sgageny (May 15, 2012)

Blade.Jumanji,Jungle 2 jungle ,Lion king. Ace Ventura films,Heavenly creatures,Titanic,Chasing Amy ,Clerks,Mallrats 

And of course dogma

That's basically all I can remember without IMDb-ing it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 15, 2012)

My top 10 90's films:

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Goodfellas
3. Fargo
4. American Beauty
5. Unforgiven
6. Schindler's List
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Eyes Wide Shut
9. Glengarry Glen Ross
10. Breaking the Waves


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 15, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Caught an episode of WCW Saturday Night from February 2, 1994 and during the commercials there was a trailer for the movie The Getaway starring Alec Baldwin, Michael Madsen, James Woods and Kim Bassinger.
> 
> Anyone seen this before?



I've seen the film. Terrible movie. Great actors. Richard Farsnworth and Philip Seymour Hoffman also appear in this one.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 15, 2012)

I also liked Alien 3, Ron Perlman was the best in that movie.
The prequel to Aliens is coming out soon, the movie title is Prometheus.





Melian said:


> Pulp Fiction
> Reservoir Dogs
> Jacob's Ladder
> Event Horizon
> ...


----------



## KHayes666 (May 15, 2012)

Another episode of Saturday Night revealed that this friday September 15th (1996) Maximum Risk comes out starring Jean Claude Van Damme. Rated R!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 16, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Another episode of Saturday Night revealed that this friday September 15th (1996) Maximum Risk comes out starring Jean Claude Van Damme. Rated R!



Maximum Risk! excellent film! i am the biggest Van Damme fan you will ever meet. Own all the movies know everything about him, just the biggest fan ever i am. MR is one of his best. VD fan for life her lol. Natasha Henstridge, yummy lol. MR is a classic. 96 good year


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 16, 2012)

Alot of great choices everyone! i can see we all have common taste in movies, alot of you mentioned great and classic films of the 90's, keep em' coming! some more i can mention

American Pie
Blade
Matrix
BioDome
(Any 90's action movie really)
Pelican Breif
Philadelphia
Hope Floats
My Girl
The Temptations
The Five Heartbeats
Benny&Joon
The Parent Trap(90's one)
Cop and a 1/2
Naked Gun
Last Action Hero
Mighty Ducks

Ahh my childhood, so many great 90's movies to name. Good times


----------



## KHayes666 (May 17, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Maximum Risk! excellent film! i am the biggest Van Damme fan you will ever meet. Own all the movies know everything about him, just the biggest fan ever i am. MR is one of his best. VD fan for life her lol. Natasha Henstridge, yummy lol. MR is a classic. 96 good year



Natasha Henstridge....she and Salma Hayek were the epitome of gorgeous in the mid 90's and every movie they were in (Species, From Dusk Till Dawn, Desperado, Maximum Risk) was a blockbuster.

Whatever happened to Henstridge, I see Hayek in movies every now and then but I haven't seen Henstridge in anything meaningful in over 10 years at least.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 19, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Natasha Henstridge....she and Salma Hayek were the epitome of gorgeous in the mid 90's and every movie they were in (Species, From Dusk Till Dawn, Desperado, Maximum Risk) was a blockbuster.
> 
> Whatever happened to Henstridge, I see Hayek in movies every now and then but I haven't seen Henstridge in anything meaningful in over 10 years at least.




Natasha still does TV and flim, she is just not in as many films nowadays and she mostly does TV. I agree Natasha and Selma where were it was at. And don't forget Jennifer Love Hewitt!


----------



## rickydaniels (May 19, 2012)

Heavenly Creatures
The Crush
Flatliners
Passenger 57

umm im sure I'll think of more


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 19, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Heavenly Creatures
> The Crush
> Flatliners
> Passenger 57
> ...



Man how could i forget Passenger 57 that is my s*** LOL.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Natasha still does TV and flim, she is just not in as many films nowadays and she mostly does TV. I agree Natasha and Selma where were it was at. And don't forget Jennifer Love Hewitt!



Hewitt was more late 90's, early 2000's...and I actually thought she was just super annoying.

Sarah Michelle Gellar on the other hand....yum.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 19, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Hewitt was more late 90's, early 2000's...and I actually thought she was just super annoying.
> 
> Sarah Michelle Gellar on the other hand....yum.



Oooo i see you mean early ish 90's o i see what you mean, i thought you meant all of 90's lol. Sarah Michelle Gellar was hot and still is. Very cute girl next door appeal. Remember Kristy Swanson? had the biggest crush. She still looks good i love Kristy.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 21, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Oooo i see you mean early ish 90's o i see what you mean, i thought you meant all of 90's lol. Sarah Michelle Gellar was hot and still is. Very cute girl next door appeal. Remember Kristy Swanson? had the biggest crush. She still looks good i love Kristy.



Kristy Swanson, the original Buffy. What did she ever do after?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 22, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Kristy Swanson, the original Buffy. What did she ever do after?



She did 8 heads in a duffle bag, but she was in other movies after Buffy but mostly did TV work. I loved her in Buffy, memorable movie. Another great 90's film.


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 23, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> Kindergarten cop!



OMG yesssssssssssss

Why don't we just get married?!


----------



## crosseyedhamster (May 23, 2012)

The Gargoyles Movie!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 23, 2012)

New Jack City.


Wasn't that 1990 or 91?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 25, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> New Jack City.
> 
> 
> Wasn't that 1990 or 91?


 

Yeah it was 91, a great film.:bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2012)

Just watched a lost movie from the 90's. Bulletproof.

Adam Sandler and Damon Wayans at the height of their popularity turn in a movie that no one remembers. I don't get it.

Oh and I just finished watching Cliffhanger....yes THAT Cliffhanger. Gotta love Janine Turner in leggings. Yum yum


----------



## seavixen (May 31, 2012)

In no particular order, and I'm sure I'm missing tons.

Trainspotting
Benny & Joon
The Frighteners
Nightmare Before Christmas
Sense & Sensibility
Army of Darkness
Notting Hill
Edward Scissorhands
The Wedding Singer
The Matrix
The Big Lebowski
Mars Attacks!
La vita e bella
Strictly Ballroom
Groundhog Day
Pride & Prejudice (the Colin Firth one)
Dracula (despite Keanu's acting)
Fried Green Tomatoes
Pretty Woman
Reality Bites
Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 1, 2012)

seavixen said:


> In no particular order, and I'm sure I'm missing tons.
> 
> Trainspotting
> Benny & Joon
> ...



How about Dracula: Dead and Loving It lol


----------



## seavixen (Jun 2, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> How about Dracula: Dead and Loving It lol



Haha! You know, I hate to say this because I love Tom Waits and all... but Peter MacNicol was a freaking amazing Renfield. That whole movie was such a ridiculous spoof, but he was actually brilliant. He could have played the role in a serious version... easily.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2012)

seavixen said:


> Haha! You know, I hate to say this because I love Tom Waits and all... but Peter MacNicol was a freaking amazing Renfield. That whole movie was such a ridiculous spoof, but he was actually brilliant. He could have played the role in a serious version... easily.



Peter MacNicol....I laugh because I just remember him as the dad from Baby Geniuses and Yanosh from Ghostbusters 2 (my 3rd favorite movie of all time)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 3, 2012)

2 words: EVENT HORIZON.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 3, 2012)

Muppet Treasure Island!!!!


@BigCutieBonnie, YES!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 5, 2012)

ClashCityRocker said:


> 2 words: EVENT HORIZON.



I saw that when I was 12 and didn't get it. Saw it again when I was 17 and got it. Pretty decent movie.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 5, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> I saw that when I was 12 and didn't get it. Saw it again when I was 17 and got it. Pretty decent movie.



yeah, i saw it in abt 8th grade and was cool with it, but after buying it recently and rewatching it, i LOVE the premise. it's a pretty 90's movie, but good none the less.


----------



## ItsJudy (Jun 6, 2012)

Clueless! Best 90s movie. And of course, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin.


----------



## Melian (Jun 6, 2012)

ClashCityRocker said:


> yeah, i saw it in abt 8th grade and was cool with it, but after buying it recently and rewatching it, i LOVE the premise. it's a pretty 90's movie, but good none the less.



I saw this one in theatres and became obsessed with it for a few years, haha. The cherry on top is when Prodigy starts playing at the end credits!


----------



## Deacone (Jun 11, 2012)

The entirety of the Land Before Time.. (I know the first was made in 1988) but I watched them as a kid and it was the...well...the shit


----------



## JetPackMando (Jun 15, 2012)

... Theodore Rex. Anyone remember that one?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 18, 2012)

JetPackMando said:


> ... Theodore Rex. Anyone remember that one?



Was that the one with Whoopi Goldberg?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jun 24, 2012)

Jurassic Park and Jurassic Park: Lost World. 

I love those movies, the third one kinda was a big let-down though. I remember going to see Lost World at a Cineplex here and there was a thunderstorm outside. Right at the part where he's calling the InGen helipcopter the film burns up! Yes, it literally burned up and went white and I thought it was part of the movie for a sec, it was right at the part where the power comes on for the radio and the dial is lighting up.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just watched Encino Man....the first of many goofy roles Brendan Frasier would play and its always funny to see Michael De Luise as a heel.


----------



## Nenona (Jul 10, 2012)

Demolition Man(1993)

The Fifth Element(1997)

Army of Darkness(1992)

Clerks(1994)

Pulp Fiction(1994)

yes, I have special tastes.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't wait to watch The Unforgiven with my dad when I get a chance, never seen it before but heard it was outstanding.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wasn't The Mask a 90s movie?


----------



## mimosa (Jul 21, 2012)

*Friday!* Come on....I know you LOVE this movie, damn it. Even my Mama LOVED it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mjpuA7wctU&list=PL7A16BEE14EA6E05E&index=20&feature=plpp_video


----------



## cherrybombXI (Jul 23, 2012)

Scream!!!!


----------



## Craiger16 (Jul 31, 2012)

pjbbwlvr said:


> I also liked Alien 3, Ron Perlman was the best in that movie.
> The prequel to Aliens is coming out soon, the movie title is Prometheus.



Ron Perlman wasn't in Alien 3, he was in Alien Resurrection (1997) 



crosseyedhamster said:


> The Gargoyles Movie!



Did you like the series?

``````````````````
My Favorite Movies:

The Shawshank Redemption 
Dumb and Dumber
South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut
Cube
BASEketball
Dirty Work
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
City Slickers
Cool Runnings
Canadian Bacon
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie
Home Alone 1 & 2
Toy Story
A Bug's Life


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 31, 2012)

mimosa said:


> *Friday!* Come on....I know you LOVE this movie, damn it. Even my Mama LOVED it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mjpuA7wctU&list=PL7A16BEE14EA6E05E&index=20&feature=plpp_video



DAAAYYUUUUMMMM! LOL


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gonna crack open Sleepers tomorrow. The whole Jerry Sandusky thing has me excitied to see Kevin Bacon get his just desserts in the movie and hope someone in prison has the same idea in real life for Sandusky.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Jul 31, 2012)

there are tons of 90's movies that I love, my single favorite movie of all time comes out of the 90's

The Crow....and only the first one with Brandon Lee, the others do not exist in my world


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2012)

ThaliaBombshell said:


> there are tons of 90's movies that I love, my single favorite movie of all time comes out of the 90's
> 
> The Crow....and only the first one with Brandon Lee, the others do not exist in my world



The second was pretty much almost the exact same storyline but they replaced "dead girlfriend" with "dead son". Otherwise Iggy Pop is cast as the same role as David Patrick Kelly in the first and Richard Brooks replaces Michael Wincott.

Still, anytime I see Brandon Lee I think of two 80's movies "Showdown in Little Tokyo" and "Laser Mission"


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 1, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> The second was pretty much almost the exact same storyline but they replaced "dead girlfriend" with "dead son". Otherwise Iggy Pop is cast as the same role as David Patrick Kelly in the first and Richard Brooks replaces Michael Wincott.
> 
> Still, anytime I see Brandon Lee I think of two 80's movies "Showdown in Little Tokyo" and "Laser Mission"



Classics like "Rapid Fire" is a great yet underrated Brandon Lee movie.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Aug 1, 2012)

Showdown in Little Tokyo and Rapid Fire are personal favorites as well, the 2 of you forgot Legacy of Rage though


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 1, 2012)

ThaliaBombshell said:


> Showdown in Little Tokyo and Rapid Fire are personal favorites as well, the 2 of you forgot Legacy of Rage though



I totally agree! Showdown in Little Tokyo was and is still great! i love Rapid Fire such a classic, man been awhile since i watched Legacy Of Rage but it was a treat, loved all of Brandon's movies.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 2, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I totally agree! Showdown in Little Tokyo was and is still great! i love Rapid Fire such a classic, man been awhile since i watched Legacy Of Rage but it was a treat, loved all of Brandon's movies.



The ironic part of Showdown was Brandon Lee's line "Hey, my dad's a white guy!" In real life we all know who father is


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my favourite 90s movies is "Demolition Man". I loved the humor in it, the action, and the concept of the future - especially the extreme disparity between rich and poor classes.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 4, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> One of my favourite 90s movies is "Demolition Man". I loved the humor in it, the action, and the concept of the future - especially the extreme disparity between rich and poor classes.



Dennis Leary stole the show in that.

"I've seen the future and its a 46 year old virgin in his parents basement wearing bathrobes singing I'm an Oscar Meyer weiner".


----------



## MissTsatske (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Burger, anyone? That's been a favorite of mine since it came out. It's terrible, but in a really beautiful way.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 4, 2012)

MissTsatske said:


> Good Burger, anyone? That's been a favorite of mine since it came out. It's terrible, but in a really beautiful way.



Welcome to Good Burger home of the Good Burger can I take your order?


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Aug 6, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Dennis Leary stole the show in that.
> 
> "I've seen the future and its a 46 year old virgin in his parents basement wearing bathrobes singing I'm an Oscar Meyer weiner".



They all did a good job in that film.

"You would use those weapons against men and women of the law."
"We use these weapons to shop for groceries dick!"

LOL


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 7, 2012)

Double Dragon.

The bad guy is the voice actor for Sokka's sword teacher (Piandao) in Avatar the Last Airbender. :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 8, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> One of my favourite 90s movies is "Demolition Man". I loved the humor in it, the action, and the concept of the future - especially the extreme disparity between rich and poor classes.



Loved Demolition Man! honestly any of Stallone's 90's movies were truely classic. Cliffhanger, Judge Dredd, The Specialist, Copland, Assassins, even Rocky V you couldn't go wrong man loved them all. 90's were a good time


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 8, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> The ironic part of Showdown was Brandon Lee's line "Hey, my dad's a white guy!" In real life we all know who father is



LOL yeah and his mother was white lol.



MissTsatske said:


> Good Burger, anyone? That's been a favorite of mine since it came out. It's terrible, but in a really beautiful way.



LOVED Good Burger! that was a 90's coming-of-age classic, so bad it's good! lol



crosseyedhamster said:


> Double Dragon.
> 
> The bad guy is the voice actor for Sokka's sword teacher (Piandao) in Avatar the Last Airbender. :bow:



Loved Double Dragon! loved the games and the movie too. Another classic Also love Avatar too great cartoon series! nice mention!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Aug 11, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Loved Demolition Man! honestly any of Stallone's 90's movies were truely classic. Cliffhanger, Judge Dredd, The Specialist, Copland, Assassins, even Rocky V you couldn't go wrong man loved them all. 90's were a good time



Cliffhanger was a brilliant movie that year (1993)

Arnie also had some good movies in the 90s too. One of my favourites being "The Last Action Hero". That was brilliant action/comedy and loved the whole crossover concept. It's also one of the movies where Arnie takes piss out of Stallone. In this case, Stallone's face is on the Terminator 2 poster. LOL!! The favour is then returned by Stallone in Demolition Man when Sandra Bullock mentions the Schwarzenegger Presidential Library and Stallone says "Stop! He was president?"

The reason why Last Action Hero didn't do as well as they thought it would was because it was stupidly released at the same time as the highly hyped Jurassic Park.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 13, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Loved Double Dragon! loved the games and the movie too. Another classic Also love Avatar too great cartoon series! nice mention!



"Oh, SHI-!!!!!"
"You said it!"

Gotta love how they managed to preserve the pg 13 ratings.

Also: amazing, studying linguistics and cultural lexicon shift, and then going back and watching all these old movies where they said things like "EAT FIST BUTTHEADS!!!" _and it was cool!!!!!!_


----------



## Craiger16 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool Runnings!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 15, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Cliffhanger was a brilliant movie that year (1993)
> 
> Arnie also had some good movies in the 90s too. One of my favourites being "The Last Action Hero". That was brilliant action/comedy and loved the whole crossover concept. It's also one of the movies where Arnie takes piss out of Stallone. In this case, Stallone's face is on the Terminator 2 poster. LOL!! The favour is then returned by Stallone in Demolition Man when Sandra Bullock mentions the Schwarzenegger Presidential Library and Stallone says "Stop! He was president?"
> 
> The reason why Last Action Hero didn't do as well as they thought it would was because it was stupidly released at the same time as the highly hyped Jurassic Park.




I totally agree, i loved Arnie's 90's stuff too. I actually enjoyed his comedies too believe it or not like Junior and Kindergarten Cop and Jingle all the way were all good too. I love Last Action Hero that is one of my favorite by him. Arnie's action movies stand alone as great classics, he reshaped the genre. Arnold has that mass versatile appeal. Alot of charisma


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 21, 2012)

crosseyedhamster said:


> "Oh, SHI-!!!!!"
> "You said it!"
> 
> *Gotta love how they managed to preserve the pg 13 ratings.*
> ...



Hey, watching Alyssa Milano bend over was worth it.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 23, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Hey, watching Alyssa Milano bend over was worth it.



Agreed. Great female protagonist too!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 27, 2012)

Foxfire
Gia
Now and Then
The Shawshank Redemption
Fight Club
The Smokers
Dazed and Confused

And of course Fear, especially for this scene and song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tumI28B48wY


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Sep 4, 2012)

ItsJudy said:


> Clueless! Best 90s movie. And of course, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin.



Loved clueless! Shows you that you can't judge people by their exterior.



MissTsatske said:


> Good Burger, anyone? That's been a favorite of mine since it came out. It's terrible, but in a really beautiful way.



Dumbest movie, but I could never stop watching it.



Craiger16 said:


> Cool Runnings!



One of my favs! "how about I draw a line down your head and make it look like a butt?", "Sanka, you dead mon?" "Yeah mon!" , and "Sanka, whatcha smokin'?" "I'm not smokin' I'm frEEEEzin'!" lol I say that every time it's cold


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't believe i forgot to mention "American Pie". What a classic, love the series. Dumb and Dumber and There's something about Mary too. So many great 90's movies.


----------



## KingColt (Nov 2, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Can't believe i forgot to mention "American Pie". What a classic, love the series. Dumb and Dumber and There's something about Mary too. So many great 90's movies.



May I add Kingpin to your fine assortment of Farelly Brothers flicks.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just watched terminator 2 again last night. AMAZING!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 9, 2012)

Ninja Turtles 2, probably been mentioned somewhere but I don't feel like looking for it now. Parents were watching Deep Impact recently too.


----------

